# New to FF & Surrogacy



## lealee (Apr 8, 2010)

hi, im leanne i joined this site yesterday, im unable to carry a baby, and its only recently me and my fiancee have decided to get the ball rolling in having a baby together, im waiting on some results at the moment but if they come back good then i will need to find a surrogare mother i have no idea where to start or anything so any advice would be gratefully appriciated xleannex


----------



## nostalgicsam (Jul 1, 2005)

Hello Leanne, 
welcome to FF, my initial advice to you would be to read, read, read, learn and find out as much as you can about surrogacy, there is a wealth of information out there on sites and message boards where you can ask questions and be in the company of others who know what you are going through, aswell of course as posting here 

I hope my pm helps
Sam


----------



## apricot (Apr 21, 2008)

Hi there and welcome!!! Please feel free to ask anything we are all here to help.

Big hugs xxx


----------



## ♀Craig♀ (Mar 11, 2010)

Hi and welcome to FF


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi and welcome to FF. I'm sure you'll find it an invaluable source of information and support.

I'm the resident lawyer here on FF, and also a partner at fertility law firm Natalie Gamble Associates. There is loads of free information about surrogacy on our website (http://www.nataliegambleassociates.com/page/surrogacy-law/22/) which you might find helpful to get you started in understanding how things work, what's possible legally, and where you all stand once your child is born.

Best of luck on your journey.

Natalie
[email protected]


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Lealee  

You could look into joining a reputable surrogacy organisation - the best known are probably Surrogacy UK and COTS, and I believe there is one called ******************, although I don't know much about them myself.

Or you could try and find a surrogate independently.  There are quite a few forums and messageboards around which offer advice and support.  

Do lots of reading and research and gather lots of information and talk to as many people as you can!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi Leanne
Welcome to FF, I hope your finding your way about Ok, I notice you were waiting on some results ? 
have you got them yet ? hope its good news 
~Dizzi~


----------



## sjane1 (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi and welcome, we are also looking into surrogacy and at times it can be very daunting however there are alot of good forums and very nice supportive people out there.  Feel free to PM me if I can be of any assistance/support.

Sarah
x


----------



## michelle39 (Jun 6, 2008)

Hello and Welcome


----------



## CarolynB (May 17, 2008)

Welcome Leanne.

These boards are fab and have some much advice and stories.  I read and read and then read some more, I used it as a way to pass time as there is lots of waiting to get through.  Got a couple of books on surrogacy through amazon and soaked those up too.

It does seem daunting at the start but there is lots of information and the ladies on here will help you every step of the way.  Just don't be afraid to ask questions.

Good Luck
Carolyn x


----------



## OD2 (Oct 1, 2007)

I just wanted to say good luck and it really is all worth it in the end!


----------



## kathcleary (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi
Does anyone have any recommendations on where to go fro Life insurance for our surrogate?
Kath x


----------



## OD2 (Oct 1, 2007)

We left our surrogate to choose her own so she had the cover she needed.  Hope that helps.


----------

